# New to fish: Black Skirt Tetras



## AML225 (Feb 25, 2008)

As an early birthday gift, I got two black skirt tetras. I've never owned fish before so I'm wondering how to take care of this specific type of fish.

I know that they're best off in small groups (as in more than just the two I have) but I've heard mixed things. In a small tank (say 10 gallons) what would be the ideal number? 3? 5?

Right now they are in a small bowl with some gravel in the same water they were living in at the store. I have some TetraMin tropical flakes, I was gonna pick up some bloodworms, is that a good combo? What kind of water conditioner should I get? Do I have to worry about cycling? What's their ideal aquarium setup/habitat?

If you don't mind I'd love a complete description on how to take care of these fish. Water cleaning practices, general maintenance, EVERYTHING!!

Thanks so much in advance! :withstup:


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

The minimum size is a 20 Gallon. They are best kept in groups of 5 or more. Change the store water, it is very bad! Yeah bloodworms are good, if they are freeze dried offer them as a treat. Any water conditioner should be good, I use aquasafe. Yes you do have to worry about cycling but I cycled my 20 gallon with them in there and they are just fine right now. Their ideal aquarium is probably something big like 100 gallons with 0 nitrates 0ammonia 0 nitrites and a good filter pproper heating etc. lol it is like how many people want mansions.

Alright so now I can tell you what to do to take care of them

Move them into a 20G aquarium
Temps:68-79 F
Food: Flakes,Live foods, freeze dried foods, frozen foods (worms), pellets (i think)
Cleaning: In a 10G 20% weekly WC in a 20 10-25% weekly WC
Group Size:5+
Aggression Level: Peaceful except will nip fins if long and colorful (from my experience)

Hope this helps but please move them to a 20 Gallon or return them and get another type of tetra, there are a bunch of them that can be in a 10 Gallon just not the black Skirts


----------



## AML225 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm leaving for spring break in about 5 days, I will be gone Friday Feb. 29 through March 9. Will my two tetras be okay in their bowl until after the 9th when I can get another tank properly set up or will five days be enough if I can get one tonight/tomorrow?

I'm not sure if I can afford a 20g tank... I'll have to check it out. There's no way to achieve ideal conditions in a 10g?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I would say they will be dead by the end of the week if you don't get them a tank with proper filtration... water conditioner? any! If they aren't in conditioned water now, that will be seriously detrimental to their health.

Think about this, setting up a 20 gallon in 5 days with 20-40X the volume, a filter, a heater. Or leaving them in a tiny bowl with no air movement, cold water, and little water.

Go buy and set up that tank now if you want them to live.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Set-Up your ten gallon now and keep them in there with filteration and heating and all that good stuff and then when you come back you just need to buy a new tank and move the stuff over. (buy a filter for 10-20 gallons so you can use it in your 20G). Buy a heater that can heat well for a 20G so that you don't need to buy new stuff for your twenty gallon


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with the original posters. Skirt Tetras are boisterous and active, and they DEFINITELY need a 20 gallon tank. I kept some in a 10, and it was very evident that it was too small for them. They are seriously tough fish. In the 3 months I worked at Petc0, I never saw one die (and that's really saying something!) Also, they can withstand a cycle, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

I agree with the info given above. 

Black Skirts should be in no less than a 20 gallon tank. They get large! They are one of the larger tetras and should not be kept in a bowl nor a 10g tank. 

If you cannot keep them properly, you should return them for something more suited for a 10g.



ikermalli said:


> Their ideal aquarium is probably something big like 100 gallons with 0 nitrates 0ammonia 0 nitrites and a good filter pproper heating etc. lol it is like how many people want mansions.


Yes, a very large aquarium would be ideal. Having 0 nitrates though, means the tank isn't cycled (or has extremely efficient filtration), so those wouldn't be the best numbers. They really deserve a very large tank though because of their size.

If you cannot get a filtered tank setup before you go on vacation, I suggest you go ahead and return them to the store. They will die in a bowl.


----------



## AML225 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback guys!

I hope you'll be happy to know I went out and got a 10g tank, filter, heater, thermometer, lots of decorations/places for them to hide. It's being set up as we speak. I set it up about 14 hours ago and everything is getting stable. How long before I put them in? I'd like to get them out of the bowl ASAP. I conditioned the water with Aqua safe. Here's my question, I'm a college student and would really like to keep these fish, as it is I don't have enough room/money for a 20g tank. I'm an avid animal lover so I feel awful mistreating these fine fish but as I said, I'd really like to keep them. Here is what I was thinking and I'd really like your honest opinions:

Keep my two in the 10g tank and possible buy one more (after I return from break) as I know they're schooling fish. 3 in a 10g tank? Keep them in there for the rest of this semester and through the summer and when I have a bigger apartment next August get a 20g tank and 3-4 more. You guys said they're tough little fish and from what I've read on the internet they're more than capable of surviving in smaller tanks it's just not ideal.

Also, while I'm away what should I do to take care of them? Do I just need those release over time food tablets?


----------

